# Seperated and wife dont know what she wants



## fess371 (Dec 20, 2021)

I don't think I can explain it all right now. I am hurt and scared.


----------



## fess371 (Dec 20, 2021)

Still living in the same house makes it hard


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

You can take all the time you need, but at some point, you're going to have to articulate your situation in order to start a dialogue. 

Best


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Typing it out might help relieve some of the pressure. Get it off your chest. Telling it here might be easier than confiding in a friend or family member right now as you will never have to see any of us.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Why does she want the separation, @fess371?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

About 99.9% of the time when a person separates and says “they’re not sure what they want”, it’s a lie. What they want is time without their spouse looking over their shoulder so they can test drive a new partner without totally burning the bridge back to their plan b in case the monkey branch to the shiny new partner breaks.

Then again, with no explanation for her leaving, OP could be doing any number of things to make her desperate to leave.

might as well spill it OP. It’s an anonymous forum. You may not like what we tell you but it will be for your own good.
most likely your problem has been seen many times before and we’ve seen how it plays out.
At least you can get a heads up.


----------

